# knives by me



## robert flynt

Had requests for pictures of my knives from some of the guys so I am posting a few here.
Robert

[attachment=22330]

[attachment=22331]

[attachment=22332]

[attachment=22333]

[attachment=22334]

[attachment=22343]

[attachment=22344]

[attachment=22345]

[attachment=22346]

[attachment=22347]


----------



## Molokai

Wow x 2
excellent knives and perfect grinding


----------



## bearmanric

Very nice nives. Nice work. Rick


----------



## NYWoodturner

Beautiful knives Robert  Those inspire me as new knife maker. What kind of steel if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> What kind of steel if you don't mind me asking?



He said _"various types depending on how I feel"_ - he's been educating me for the last 45 minutes. 

:irishjig:

.


----------



## balasharc

Wow!


----------



## DKMD

Beautiful work!


----------



## ssgmeader

Sigh, I feel my wallet about to get lighter.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like em all.  Nice work.


----------



## robert flynt

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful knives Robert  Those inspire me as new knife maker. What kind of steel if you don't mind me asking?


 #1 is DPS Gold (clad VG100
#2 is CPM 154
#3 is carpenter's XHP 
#4 Brad Vice Random pattern damascus
#5 ATS34, Sandvis' 19C27 & 154CM
#6 CPM 154
#7 CPM154
#8 ATS34
#9 Chad Nichol's Vine & Rose
#10 Cartenter's XHP


----------



## robert flynt

Thanks for all the kind words.
Robert


----------



## WoodLove

#3 is awesome...... looks like a herring swimming away from the skinning blade..... guess he doesnt wanna be grouper bait. lol

All of the knives are awesome!!!


----------



## windyridgebowman

WoodLove said:


> #3 is awesome...... looks like a herring swimming away from the skinning blade..... guess he doesnt wanna be grouper bait. lol
> 
> All of the knives are awesome!!!



Fantastic!!! What do those babies go for? If it's politically correct for me to ask.


----------



## Bigg081

I'm curious as to how much #3 would be or one like it. My buddy saw it and freaked! Quote " I want I want I want!!!!"


----------



## BurlsorBust

Robert, very exceptionally crafted pieces. I have to ask, would you consider making a custom wood carving knife? In need of a new one. Thanks.


----------



## manbuckwal

Very nice  more please: Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mike1950

VERY VERY nice knifes.


----------



## robert flynt

BurlsorBust said:


> Robert, very exceptionally crafted pieces. I have to ask, would you consider making a custom wood carving knife? In need of a new one. Thanks.



Can do, need some details (picture or drawing with dimintions)
Robert


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> VERY VERY nice knifes.


Mike, I can't post prices in this section can I?
Robert


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY VERY nice knifes.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, I can't post prices in this section can I?
> Robert
Click to expand...


Of course you can. You don't have to, but you can. We try to keep the rules well-defined but lax. Post your prices if you like it's usually the best way.


----------



## Mike1950

Robert- I think you could post prices here- but only in a general way but if you really are going to sell these- a certain mod might move the thread or you could start another. let me know- and again very nice knifes Robert.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Robert- I think you could post prices here- but only in a general way but if you really are going to sell these- a certain mod might move the thread or you could start another. let me know- and again very nice knifes Robert.



Aha! I didn't notice this was in the gallery - thanks for the heads-up Mike. 

Robert Mike is right it's better to make a for sale thread - the gallery is really just for showing off.


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert- I think you could post prices here- but only in a general way but if you really are going to sell these- a certain mod might move the thread or you could start another. let me know- and again very nice knifes Robert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! I didn't notice this was in the gallery - thanks for the heads-up Mike.
> 
> Robert Mike is right it's better to make a for sale thread - the gallery is really just for showing off.
Click to expand...

Thanks Kevin, I though so. Really posted them for show and tell. Will post in the proper section later maybe. I'm posting this picture to torment you.

[attachment=22455]


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert- I think you could post prices here- but only in a general way but if you really are going to sell these- a certain mod might move the thread or you could start another. let me know- and again very nice knifes Robert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! I didn't notice this was in the gallery - thanks for the heads-up Mike.
> 
> Robert Mike is right it's better to make a for sale thread - the gallery is really just for showing off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kevin, I though so. Really posted them for show and tell. Will post in the proper section later maybe. I'm posting this picture to torment you.
Click to expand...


If you really want to torture him post a Persian style knife- gets him everytime .


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert- I think you could post prices here- but only in a general way but if you really are going to sell these- a certain mod might move the thread or you could start another. let me know- and again very nice knifes Robert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! I didn't notice this was in the gallery - thanks for the heads-up Mike.
> 
> Robert Mike is right it's better to make a for sale thread - the gallery is really just for showing off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kevin, I though so. Really posted them for show and tell. Will post in the proper section later maybe. I'm posting this picture to torment you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you really want to torture him post a Persian style knife- gets him everytime .
Click to expand...

 Yea, your right We've worked out trade for one in the for trade section but knowing how he likes damascus just wanted him to drool. 
Robert


----------



## Kevin

The last thing I need is for two  cogers to team up against me. One is enough. 

:dash2:


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> The last thing I need is for two  cogers to team up against me. One is enough.
> 
> :dash2:


Have to remind these young whipper snappers that old age and trechery will win out over youth and enthusiasm every time.


----------



## Kevin

Yeah Mike is trying to learn me that but I'm a troubled student. 

:kidw_truck_smiley:


----------



## Bigg081

robert flynt said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing I need is for two  cogers to team up against me. One is enough.
> 
> :dash2:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to remind these young whipper snappers that old age and trechery will win out over youth and enthusiasm every time.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah but us youngins have stupidity and inexperience. And I mean that in the best way possible. We ain't scared bc we just don't know! Hahah. Bring on the treachery.


----------



## robert flynt

manbuckwal said:


> Very nice  more please: Thanks for sharing



Here a few more, but should take down some those above to post more.
Robert


----------



## robert flynt

Does anyone know what the handle material is, on the last knife in the first set of pictures? The inuate indians call it oosic. It's a piece of the penis bone of a walrus. Who guessed right? Ha Ha
Robert


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> Does anyone know what the handle material is, on the last knife in the first set of pictures? The inuate indians call it oosic. It's a piece of the penis bone of a walrus. Who guessed right? Ha Ha
> Robert



I have sorta made it a rule to not play with walrus pe... well you get the picture- especially if they are still attached to the walrus. 
I have a Damascus folder that I am going to handle with ivory- those are beautiful- maybe it will inspire me to get to it. 

Just kidding about the walrus one- beautiful.....


----------



## woodtickgreg

robert flynt said:


> Does anyone know what the handle material is, on the last knife in the first set of pictures? The inuate indians call it oosic. It's a piece of the penis bone of a walrus. Who guessed right? Ha Ha
> Robert


I'm not sure what to think about that?..........ouch maybe?........Kinda weird?............:dunno:


----------



## robert flynt

woodtickgreg said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the handle material is, on the last knife in the first set of pictures? The inuate indians call it oosic. It's a piece of the penis bone of a walrus. Who guessed right? Ha Ha
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to think about that?..........ouch maybe?........Kinda weird?............:dunno:
Click to expand...

You know, ya'll ruined a perfectly good joke. Kept waiting for someone to ask what what the handle material was but no one did, dog gone it.
Robert


----------



## Kevin

Hey Robert, what is the handle material on the last knife in the first set of pictures?

:i_dunno:


----------



## WoodLove

Something tells me the walrus wasnt very cooperative....... just sayin...... 

Anyone can harvest a tree..... but a REAL MAN goes out and harvests a walrus's ding ding.....


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Hey Robert, what is the handle material on the last knife in the first set of pictures?
> 
> :i_dunno:



You got me you rascal!!!!!!!!
Robert


----------



## Bigg081

WoodLove said:


> Something tells me the walrus wasnt vry cooperative....... just sayin......
> 
> Anyone can harvest a tree..... but a REAL MAN goes out and harvests a walrus's ding ding.....



Literally laughed until I almost peed.


----------



## robert flynt

Bigg081 said:


> WoodLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me the walrus wasnt vry cooperative....... just sayin......
> 
> Anyone can harvest a tree..... but a REAL MAN goes out and harvests a walrus's ding ding.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally laughed until I almost peed.
Click to expand...

Me too!!!!! Funny how a joke can backfire on you!
Robert


----------



## Mrfish55

Perfect, I can see it now; Interrogating Officer "did you say the man who stabbed you was a d!*k or he stabbed you with a d!*k "
Any chance you could tan some walrus "female parts" for the sheath, make a great conversation piece?


----------



## hobbit-hut

Mrfish55 said:


> Perfect, I can see it now; Interrogating Officer "did you say the man who stabbed you was a d!*k or he stabbed you with a d!*k "
> Any chance you could tan some walrus "female parts" for the sheath, make a great conversation piece?



Not the kind of conversation you want to bring up on the first date. Then again maybe it is ?


----------



## GaSawmiller

Well done!


----------



## Bigg081

Mrfish55 said:


> Perfect, I can see it now; Interrogating Officer "did you say the man who stabbed you was a d!*k or he stabbed you with a d!*k "
> Any chance you could tan some walrus "female parts" for the sheath, make a great conversation piece?



I dont get it......:rotflmao3:


----------



## WoodLove

Mrfish55 is such a conservationist...... But I dont think your idea will work..... the walrus ding ding knife in a walrus hootiehoo sheath wont make a baby walrus..... but it would, as mentioned, be a definite conversation piece......lolol


----------



## Kevin

Around here the prized redneck possession is a "coon dick". They are often seen (just the cartilage mind you) inside hat bands and are used as a toothpick. I'm sorry, but no matter how sanitized they may have been, I'm not using a coon weenie for a toothpick. 

:wacko2:


----------



## Mike1950

I have to agree kevin- I don't go to the testicle festival either. There are parts and there are parts and some of them just are not going to get on my dinner plate...................


----------

